# Pyle PL1590BL



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I have never been much of a pyle fan, in fact "pyle" had a whole definition of its own, lol. That said these came with recommendations from a few people here for IB duty, so I gave them a try.

For $117 a pair for the 15" version, I couldn't go wrong. The specs suggest that they would work very well in the role of IB and so far, they seem to be working quite well.

First impressions:

They come packaged very nicely with a little pamphlet. They dont have any specs with them, if you want what little specs are available you have to go to Pyle's website. They seem to be constructed well. No excess glue anywhere and the tinsel leads are stitched through the spiders. The only thing I would say that they over looked was the connectors. They are a nice pair of push terminals, but they are mounted in such a way that the tinsel leads are nearly in contact with the basket. Very little cone movement would easily cause the coils to short out. This was easily remedied by bending the mouting point to make the leads stay farther away from the basket.
Only down side to these so far has been the little piece of chrome on the back of the magnet assembly. It looks really nice, but vibrates up against the magnet like crazy. one of the covers fell off soon after I installed them, and the other one I pulled off. I may try to re-glue back on with some silicon.

Sonically:

These subs are Dual 4ohm varieties, so I wired these to 8ohms each and then parallel on the amplifier for 4ohms. Connecting them to my JL 500/1 gives them 250 watts each. After installing them in the car and doing some simple gain adjustments we were up and running.
Have had very low expectation in the first place I was pleasantly surprised by these. With an FS of 21hz, these things hit low notes with amazing authority. Rap and R&B were my first tests since they have a natural bass heavy content. they handled the most complex of 808 bass, synth bass and drum bass with a nice transparency. Rock, folk, country, metal, were all equality nice. Anyone that has a question of weather a 15" can have quick punchy bass and still dig deep, this would put that argument to rest. Double bass from Metalica's Black album is nice tight with just the right amount of boomy thump that album has.

I will update this thread more as I have only had these for about 3 days and I dont have my mids installed yet. If these subs integrate with my with ID x65/ CD1eMH combo as well as they do with the stock mids, they should be a pretty good package.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

So after a week of listening and getting the front stage setup, more or less, I really like these. Every Song I listen to that I have had for 10 years or more sounds just like I remember. Bass guitar has a nice full sound to it without sounding boomy. Kick drums thump nicely with good punch.

I havent been able to max them out yet. Not that I have been trying too hard. even at the levels I have listened to them, they have alot of bass. if I turn up the bass gain, I can over power the front stage pretty easy. (not something I care about)

integrating them with the front stage has been pretty easy. I have the subs crossed at 80hz on a 24db/oct slope. the mids are crossed at about 75hz on a 12db/oct. giving a little overlap seems to help the illusion of bass up front.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

How are the Pyle doing?

Would like to get a pair and do IB too,It would nice to have your feed back. 

So far my plan is a new IDQ12 D4 v3 that I have, but willing to experiment too!

Thanks
D.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

still going strong! on 500 watts I cant seem to hurt them and they still sound good. maybe even better now that they are broken in.

only issue I have had is getting vibration out of the package tray, but that is not speaker specific.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Pictures or I will steel your lunch!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

you touch my mcnuggets and you will draw back a bloody stump!

its in this build thread

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/145748-2013-ford-fiesta.html

starting around post #17


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Got it. Nice. Boy those are blue and chrome, aren't they!


----------



## tm4n6910 (Jun 26, 2012)

just bought 2 of these for 60.00 without a box. may try a IB install in my accord.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

IB is about the only way to run these, honestly. Even sealed, they require at least 4-5cuft each. ported, you need a small van.


----------



## tm4n6910 (Jun 26, 2012)

ended up sticking them in a slot ported enclosure. found 1 local for 25.00 had to try. oddly they sound great with about 400rms


----------

